# Breeder Recommenations in Utah?



## LJak007 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi, not a new member here, just a quiet one. I lost my boy almost four months ago and it's been really tough. At the time I purchased him, even though I knew better, my heart ruled my head and I got him from a small hobby breeder here in Utah, they breed white shepherds and not very often. I contacted her about Ghost and what had happened and explained that the vet either thought it was either a genetic issue or something had happened when he was born or soon after. They are very sweet caring people and even though we had bought him with no health guarantee beyond his first few months with us, she offered to replace him with a puppy from the next litter. She did let me know that her other female was pregnant due late Nov, early Dec and I was excited, losing Ghost was one of the most heartbreaking horrible things I have been through. She contacted me the other day with bad news that her female was not pregnant and they believe the issue lies with their male and she would let me know when the next litter was happening. I am not sure what this means but how does a dog go from being pregnant to not, any ideas? I thought maybe they were still born? Even though she keeps the female separate once they have pups that the sire may have gotten in there, maybe mom did something to the babies? 

My husband and I have talked it over and I think we need to do this the right way, so I have done the studying of what I should look for in a breeder and wondered if anyone knew of any good breeders here in Utah or close to us and about what price I am looking at? Since I will have to save for a puppy I want to make sure that I find someone that is a good breeder that cares about how they are breeding and can provide a puppy that will fit in with our family. I am pretty lost without a dog and I can't explain it but Ghost was my first GSD even though I have admired them for a long time and now I am pretty stuck on them, he was my baby. So if anyone had any ideas please share. Thanks for your time


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What kind of GSD are you looking for?--working line, American or German Show line, another white? What activities do you plan to do with your new pup?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Many things can happen where the female looses the litter. She may reabsorb (appears pregnant, then doesn't progress through to term), abort a litter, have a false pregnancy, etc...


----------



## LJak007 (Aug 22, 2016)

We are pretty low key and home bodies but we walked Ghosty several miles in the morning and again at night, with lots of play time in between. We work from home so it was very easy to potty train him, about two weeks, and I don't see that changing in the future. We are couch potatoes since we are without a dog but it wouldn't be hard to get back into the doggy swing of things. We did 2 puppy classes with Ghost and would do that again. I am looking for a family dog that would be a protector and buddy for us. I would love another white one, Ghost was so beautiful but it was mostly his personality, he was a royal pain in the butt (from what I read they are all a solid pain in the butt as puppies) but he was so sweet and loving, I miss him so much. I know nothing about the difference between the show and working lines, just what I have read here but I do not think that a high drive shepherd would work for/with us. I was hoping with a good breeder I could just give them what we want and they would pick the puppy that would fit. My husband would rather have another puppy over a rescue because we have had some tough rescues (not shepherds) in the past, we loved them dearly but they come with their own set of issues, with a GSD I think that starting with a pup again might be the best for us. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

How far is North Platte NE??? Marsha (MNM) has a litter coming ---- I know the mother, some earlier pups and the sire (since I bred him own him and have one of his sisters here as well.)


Nice balanced parents, who are super companion dogs while retaining the ability and intelligence to do pretty much any job a GSD needs to do.


Expect that the pups will be great all around prospects whether IPO or just hanging out in the living room is your goal.



Lee


----------



## LJak007 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for explaining. They got the female last year in the spring and she turned two this year. I think this was her first litter and I know they were excited for it too since she is a beautiful black and silver, they were not sure what color the puppies would be since the sire is white, I feel as sad for them as for me. They have been breeding white shepherds here for 15+ years and said they have never had health issues to their knowledge, that is why she said that they had discussed it and decided to replace my sweet boy with a puppy, from their other female since my vet suggested the genetic issue. They are a very small time hobby breeder. I would take the replacement pup because of how Ghost was, he was a fabulous boy.


----------



## LJak007 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Lee, they sound perfect, exactly what we want but that is pretty far from us. :/


----------



## LJak007 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have found several breeders here that appear to meet all the reputable breeder guidelines but I am not sure if I can put the names in the thread. Just wanted to see if anyone had heard of them?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes you can.

It would be very helpful to list their web sites! 

There are knowledgeable people here who can advise you.


Good luck in your search and we will expect pictures of the little Fur Baby!
Moms


----------



## LJak007 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks, here are a few I like the look of, thoughts please?

Staeheli German Shepherds

Edelmann Kennels & Training | Working German Shepherd Dog Breeder in Southern Utah | Puppies Available

Long Coat German Shepherd Breeders | Majic Forest Shepherds


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Of these three I like the look of Edelmann the best. These are very different breeders. The last breeds for coat length, the middle for performance, and the first listed has only one sire and one dam. Of these I would contact the middle.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Kahrg4 said:


> Of these three I like the look of Edelmann the best. These are very different breeders. The last breeds for coat length, the middle for performance, and the first listed has only one sire and one dam. Of these I would contact the middle.



I haven't looked at the breeders, so I have no input there. Just curious, what's wrong with only having one breeding dog?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

mycobraracr said:


> I haven't looked at the breeders, so I have no input there. Just curious, what's wrong with only having one breeding dog?


I get the impression they are commenting on the fact that the breeder has one male and one female that they breed together. Not that they have only one breeding female. I, though, have not looked at the website to confirm my suspicion.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LJak007 said:


> Thanks, here are a few I like the look of, thoughts please?
> 
> Staeheli German Shepherds
> 
> ...


the first has had 2 previous litters - imported male, titled, female is US born, of German showline lineage....should be visited to see temperament on parents - could be fine for companions

second - a mix of lines with a working line male and a female of some working lines, some show lines and some unknown lines a- I would be cautious with this - sorry, there are some dogs in this litter pedigree which IMO should never be thrown together and sold to less than very experienced GSD people. 

The GSD is the 2nd most popular breed in the US - that means that there are literally THOUSANDS of people breeding them.....I would estimate that less than 10% of those people really really have an understanding of how to put a breeding together and that is why there are so many GSDs coming out of BYB with poor temperament and health....they end up in shelters and if they are lucky in rescue ...way too many are passed around and PTS.....Unfortunately, it is all too easy to come up with the right things to say to appear to be serious, knowledgeable and responsible.

I did not look at the third - anyone breeding for coats specifically is into providing puppies to a specific market


Lee


----------



## LJak007 (Aug 22, 2016)

thanks everyone, have my name in with a rescue that does GSD and will be saving my pennies for a great pup.


----------

